# What's up w/User CP?



## mudbug (Oct 20, 2010)

I went to update my location (where I live) on the User CP page and it said I entered an invalid birthday.


----------



## GB (Oct 20, 2010)

Are you sure you were born Mud? 

I seem to remember that being a bug every once in a while. Click the Contact Us link at the bottom of the page for the wizards to work their magic.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 20, 2010)

born? yes acting my age? never!  will nag the wizards as you suggest.

p.s. love your new sig.....


----------



## GB (Oct 20, 2010)

I knew you would like it because when I traveled back i asked your opinion on it and you suggested I post it right away.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 20, 2010)

I thought you were going to change it so that Eric wrote "Layla" about me!


----------



## Janet H (Oct 20, 2010)

You will need to include a year, sadly. You can set your profile so that this info is private but the year is required.  This requirement is in response to COPPA laws about under those under 13 posting on the internet.


----------



## GB (Oct 20, 2010)

He did, but don't you remember we were going to keep that hush hush so the paparazi did not hound you. Oh well, I guess the cat is out of the bag now.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 20, 2010)

Janet H said:


> You will need to include a year, sadly. You can set your profile so that this info is private but the year is required. This requirement is in response to COPPA laws about under those under 13 posting on the internet.


 
thanks, Janet.  would 1885 work?


----------



## mudbug (Oct 20, 2010)

yeah, but I'm paying that impostor from Columbus OH to be my stand-in and take all the heat.


----------



## Janet H (Oct 20, 2010)

No - it has to be a believable age.  Under 13 and you will not be able to log in w/o parental consent, older than dirt will also not work. I always thought you were 29....? I certainly am


----------



## mudbug (Oct 20, 2010)

shucks - you computer folks are hard to put on over on, Janet.  29.  yeah, that's it!


----------



## Alix (Oct 20, 2010)

29 for how many birthdays now mudbug??


----------



## mudbug (Oct 21, 2010)

hardee har har Miss Smartypants....ain't tellin'


----------



## Alix (Oct 21, 2010)

Heeheehee! I have missed you sister mine!


----------

